# brute force transmission



## duckman1134

I am trying to figure out if I need to split my case or adjust linkage ? my brute force 750 will go into low and reverse but not high and I have to rock it back and forth sometimes to get it into low but it will go . any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## brutemike

Pull the side plastic and unhook the linkage and see if it will go in.


----------



## NMKawierider

Yep...and check the engine mount bolts...they can get loose and when they do it changes the shifter alignment.


----------



## duckman1134

thanks for the help looked at motor mount bolts this morning and they were tight . If I disconnect linkage will I be able to shift it by hand ?


----------



## NMKawierider

duckman1134 said:


> thanks for the help looked at motor mount bolts this morning and they were tight . If I disconnect linkage will I be able to shift it by hand ?


Yes


----------



## duckman1134

I have tryed everything except adjustin linkage which im not sure how to do any advice ?It will not shift manualy it feels like it kinda wants to go in to high but dosent could that be linkage problem ?


----------



## brutemike

Bent shift fork maybe or busted transmission maybe someone else will chime in that knows more about the transmissions.


----------



## eustismudder

Had this happen on mine and when I tore it down there is a snap ring that holds all of the components together that got weak and allowed them to move. There is a 2 piece roller bearing that fell out and would not allow the gear to line up for high range.


----------



## Wilson

I am having the exact same problem as u, did u find out what was causing it not to go into hi???


----------

